# Eerie similarities between New Orleans and Josephus War of the Jews



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 6, 2005)

I am talking specifically between the entrapment of individuals in the City of Jerusalem, and the entrapment of individuals in New Orleans after the hurricane.


I guess there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## non dignus (Oct 18, 2005)

Some of those who got out made it to Dallas;

the new Masada?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> Some of those who got out made it to Dallas;
> 
> the new Masada?



Well hopefully the Katrina survivors in Dallas won't be hunted down by the Hurricane and forced to commit mass suicide..


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 18, 2005)




----------

